# Food carts



## monoxide (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys I'm not sure if this is the right section feel free to move where needed. I am thinking about opening a hotdog and drink stand at the local beach if I can get the permits. Does any one know what all I need to do to run one of these in the state of fl. It will be hotdogs to start off with and then if all goes well it will expand to BBQ if I can get good at bbqing. I seen a few good spots that would be nice and never have stands there. Also I'm stuck on a name to. I wanted to use the same name as I was gonna use for my side job of building rods witch is big boy custom rods but idk what to name a food cart since it will be a registered business and there is already big boy hamburger restaurant (not in fl that I know of) any help is greatly appreciated. I'd like to run my own business and I think this is a good start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are some things you need to do 

1 Contact the health department to see ALL the requirements they have for carts

2 Call the city or county and make sure you meet ALL of their requirements

3 Contact your insurance agent and get full coverage 

These 3 will get you on the right path - failure to do so is foodicide in the catering business


----------



## monoxide (Feb 22, 2012)

Witch insurance would I have to get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 22, 2012)

Talk to you agent and tell them what you want and they will tell you whats best and needed for your area.


----------



## monoxide (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok that means I have to find a insurance company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 23, 2012)

This is no recommendation at all but is just a google search 

http://www.stratumins.com/business/concessionaire_insurance.html


----------



## monoxide (Feb 23, 2012)

K I'll check it out. Where would I have to go to find out the licensing and the permits to set up where I want. A store I think I'd just have to get permission from the manager aslong as I have a license. Correct me if I am wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 23, 2012)

monoxide said:


> K I'll check it out. Where would I have to go to find out the licensing and the permits to set up where I want. A store I think I'd just have to get permission from the manager aslong as I have a license. Correct me if I am wrong.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Contact the Health Department in your local area then get permission of the person that owns the property. In many cases you have a business that leases from a property manager who runs the property and sets up the rules for anyone doing business on their property


----------



## monoxide (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I'll check it out. My mom said she is gonna help me figure this all out she wants me to do something and go through with it. The beach I want to do it at was packed with well over 500 cars today. So u figure every car has 2 people in it most the time and the beach I go to is 5 to 10 miles from any thing they r gonna want drinks and food. But even if half the cars bought a hotdog and drink and chips (8.00 meal) that is 2000 bucks in a day. Not saying it will be like that we can all wish can't we. But SAMs club has huge cases of hotdogs for like 20 bucks so that's what 300 for food that leaves 1700 profit. Not bad for a day at the beach. Only time will tell if I'll secede tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eman (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe that's an $8 meal where you come from ,but you would starve around here trying to get 8 bucks for a $1 hot dog ($1 includes condiments) a 49 cent bag of chips and a 50 cent coke. Your profit margin is a little high. But if you can get it ,go for it.


----------



## sprky (Feb 23, 2012)

dang 8 bucks WOW! I don't know what the prices in your are is so I can't say that's too much. All I can say is around here no way people would spend 8 bucks on a dog chips and coke.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 23, 2012)

A good chili dog here sells for $2.
A $300 day (gross) would be an exceptional day.
Most days average less than $200 (gross) in this area at a good location.


----------



## monoxide (Feb 23, 2012)

i was just saying 8 as a example. i will have to see how much every thing costs then figure out what to charge.


----------

